# [EVDL] Brusa NLG5 charging profile for Deka 8G24M



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all,

Does anyone out there have a Brusa NLG513 charging profile for the
Deka Dominator 8G24M?

If not, I need suggestions for creating one, I have pack of 26 8G24M's
in series.


Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tehben,

If you haven't done this, easiest way is to download closest profile
(say, for Optimas) from my site, modify it, and load to your charger.
Using ChargeStar software is trivial. Note one limitation: charger
can only talk to COM1 serial port, so find suitable laptop/PC with
this port number free.

If you get stuck I'll create profile for you and upload it to the web 
site for anyone to use. You just tell me how manufacturer wants them to 
be charged.

Victor



> Tehben Dean wrote:
> > Hey all,
> >
> > Does anyone out there have a Brusa NLG513 charging profile for the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 6 Nov 2007 at 9:52, Tehben Dean wrote:
> 
> > If not, I need suggestions for creating one, I have pack of 26 8G24M's
> > in series.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Victor and David,

I guess I need to come up with and old pc  ... I use mac and it is
intel and I have XP installed but the COM port thing is an issue and
it looks like I need it for the charger and the inverter.
Just out of curiosity, could I use a palm pilot?

Victor, I might take you up on your offer... we'll see how far I get.

By the way my conversion is getting really close !!!! I am super excited 

Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a mac as well with windows xp, another reason to dislike 
windows, through many attempts in the devise manager I was able to 
force the driver of my usb to serial adaptor to go to com 1 or 
whatever it needed, it took many attempts and messing with but you 
should be able to do it. The Brusa software really should have an 
option to change ports as most applications do. Good luck.

M




> Tehben Dean wrote:
> 
> > Thanks Victor and David,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation David, but I did confuse myself on one point.

I made up a profile for the charger and it is only charging them up to
13.3v per bat.

My charger can only put out 1kw at mains=120v and I have it plugged
into 110 right now, so during the initial bulk charging phase
(1kw/385v=2.6amps) I was measuring very close to that.

So my question is about this:
> That voltage condition should cause a change to the next stage. In that
> stage, maintain constant voltage at the above compensated voltage per module
> until current falls to 1.5 amps, then change to the next stage

Is that 1.5 amp stage change if you were charging one 12v battery?
(15v x 2.5amps = 37.5watts)
I made the profile without thinking about it and just now did the
calculations and It seems like if I cut off the charger after the
current drops below 1.5amps it would be stopping while there is still
around 0.5kw going in.

So what current should it drop to before shutting off with my pack of
26, 12volt Gel's.... 100 milliamps? (37.5/385 = 0.097)

...am I anywhere close?

Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the problem with "floating forever"? Isn't this what UPS
systems do? I'm asking because my dc/dc pretty much does this to my
12v battery.

> 1. Perform a short equalization at 1.5 amps constant current, voltage
> limited to 14.3 (14.1) v/m, TC as above. This could be perhaps 1 - 2 hours.
> I wouldn't do this every cycle, however.
>
> 2. Go to a constant voltage float of 13.8 volts per module. I don't
> recommend floating forever.
>
> 3. Shut off the charger.
>
> Set a watchdog (stop with error indication) for exceeding 100-125ah of
> charge and/or module temperature above 50 deg C.
>
> Hope this helps.
>
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
>
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not
> reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my
> email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 5 Dec 2007 at 15:31, tehben wrote:
> 
> > Is that 1.5 amp stage change if you were charging one 12v battery?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 5 Dec 2007 at 23:20, storm connors wrote:
> 
> > What is the problem with "floating forever"? Isn't this what UPS
> > systems do?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > What is the problem with "floating forever"?
> 
> The battery will have short cycle life.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So what is the best way to set up a dc/dc? It sounds like just running
it when the vehicle is in operation would be the preferred scenario.
The dc/dc is putting out 13.7v. Since the battery should never be
discharged much, will this be enough to keep the battery up to snuff?




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > storm connors wrote:
> > > What is the problem with "floating forever"?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > So what is the best way to set up a dc/dc? It sounds like just running
> > it when the vehicle is in operation would be the preferred scenario.
> > The dc/dc is putting out 13.7v. Since the battery should never be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

But the ICE battery has to deal with drawdown from the starter. My
dc/dc only has to recover from whatever self discharge takes place
while the vehicle is not being driven. I have no parasitic loads I'm
aware of. Loads while the vehicle is in use should be handled by the
50 amp dc/dc. I've got a $200 charging system, not a $0.50 one. I'm
thinking that float charge only while the vehicle is being driven
should do the trick. Am I missing anything important?



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > storm connors wrote:
> > > So what is the best way to set up a dc/dc? It sounds like just running
> > > it when the vehicle is in operation would be the preferred scenario.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes.. I don't know what the problem is, it must be something wrong
with my charging profile.
I guess now that Victor is back from EVS maybe he can help 

anyone else out there familiar with the brusa chargers??





> David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 5 Dec 2007 at 15:31, tehben wrote:
> >
> > > Is that 1.5 amp stage change if you were charging one 12v battery?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > But the ICE battery has to deal with drawdown from the starter. My
> > dc/dc only has to recover from whatever self discharge takes place
> > while the vehicle is not being driven.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Lee.
My other alternative is to insert a plug in the Iota that will set it
to charge at 14.2v. Do you think this might be a better bet? I would
only use this when the car is turned on. As a side benefit, my lights
will be brighter (for less time.) I guess 15-30 min/day wouldn't
overcharge the battery.


> > I'm thinking that float charge only while the vehicle is being driven
> > should do the trick. Am I missing anything important?
>
> Yes. You will discover that the battery will be chronically
> under-charged. It will seem to last for years, but if you measure it
> when it is a few years old, you'll find it has essentially no amphour
> capacity.
>
> The fewer hours you drive per day, the higher your DC/DC's voltage needs
> to be set to adequately charge the battery. The DC/DC itself has no
> charging algorithm to handle this for you.
> --
>
> Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget the perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tehben,

I emailed you fixed profile you can try. I noticed you don't
use temp compensation, actually bad idea. I wonder why is that?
Lost temp sensors?

Victor



> tehben wrote:
> > Yes.. I don't know what the problem is, it must be something wrong
> > with my charging profile.
> > I guess now that Victor is back from EVS maybe he can help
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just haven't installed the temp sensors yet... and actually I wasn't
really sure exactly how they should be installed... do I just wire
them up and like tape them to on of the batteries in the middle of the
pack??

once I have them installed is the profile you sent me already set up
so just have to select the active sensor checkboxes?

Thanks,
Tehben



> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Tehben,
> >
> > I emailed you fixed profile you can try. I noticed you don't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > My other alternative is to insert a plug in the Iota that will set it
> > to charge at 14.2v. Do you think this might be a better bet? I would
> > only use this when the car is turned on. As a side benefit, my lights
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> tehben wrote:
> > I just haven't installed the temp sensors yet... and actually I wasn't
> > really sure exactly how they should be installed... do I just wire
> > them up and like tape them to on of the batteries in the middle of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, but I am not really sure what the correct values are?

-
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225



> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> > tehben wrote:
> > > I just haven't installed the temp sensors yet... and actually I wasn't
> > > really sure exactly how they should be installed... do I just wire
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Temp compensation - battery manufacturer will tell you, but in general
it's pretty generic. I let others with more knowledge about lead
battery to comment, I think it's few percent reduction per cell
per degree C.

Emengency shut temp off is the hottest battery temp at which you wish
to turn the charger off. It's arbitrary, but use reasonable number - 
somewhat above hottest "normal" (not emergency) temperature.

Victor

tehben wrote:
> Ok, but I am not really sure what the correct values are?
> 
> -
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225
> 
>


> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> tehben wrote:
> >>> I just haven't installed the temp sensors yet... and actually I wasn't
> >>> really sure exactly how they should be installed... do I just wire
> ...


----------

